
A Full DIY PC Hardware Guide to Deep Learning - devy
http://timdettmers.com/2015/03/09/deep-learning-hardware-guide/
======
billconan
the guide recommends some old gpus for low budget options.

but doesn't tensorflow require compute capability > 3.5? that means at least
gk208 and gk110 level gpus.

